# Frisco 7-12 thru 7-19



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

We are heading out this Friday night for a week in Paradise 

We are staying @ Frisco Woods Camp Ground and will be hitting the surf every day weather permitting ...... if you are going to be there shoot me a pm and I can give you my Cell # and we can hook up and go fishing .... 

I'll have the laptop there also so daily reports will be made with pic's when and if we catch anything ....... Planning to do some sharking too while I'm there .....


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Good Luck. Post a report when you get back. I'm curious if the ramp down there at the Billy Mitchell is open and if so how far up the beach you can get?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*a little further south*

Were here in hatteras staying at that sea gull motel... it's ok nice beach access. Hey how's that camp ground- I saw it before and just never stopped by there/ good tent and camper sites?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Let me know how the sharking goes. I am bringing the yak (maybe both) down in mid-September and hope to land a few big toothy guys.


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*im leavin for the same dates!!*

Ill be sharkin that whole week as long as pin rigging. ill be fishing in south naghs head. let me know if you would want to hook up? let me know if you want the cell #!!

tight lines

Dalton


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm hearing reports from Avalon to Frisco pier...*

They all say they're catch'n kings and cobes..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*replies*

obxsharker2 .... doubt if we will make it up that far but if your down to ramps 49 and 55 give me a call ....... 

jay .... we love it there at FWC ..... right on the sound and the most beautiful sunsets ...... camper slots are great with full hook ups .... I can't tell you about tents but we always see a few there plus they have cabins too ..... we've stayed there like 5-6 times ..... when are you coming home ?

Out Sick ..... not sure how far up it's open but a ways ..... or at least it was the first of June ..... that's where we will be mostly .... there and 55 .... 

We'll be in a Red 2006 F150 FX4 with a red topper and rod holder on the front with MD tags ..... stop on by and fish


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Good Luck Surf Chunker !!

Post up when you get a chance.

Wish I was going, haven't wet a line since the spring fling !! Way too long.

:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mark*

still waiting to catch one on that Nitro ........ It throws great though and looks great doing it .....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yo Chunker

Looks like I will be down there Friday threw the weekend with the family, give me a call and we can hook up and do some fishn or :beer: or both


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Yo Chunker
> 
> Looks like I will be down there Friday threw the weekend with the family, give me a call and we can hook up and do some fishn or :beer: or both


And lord knows with Shooter alot of talking. 

Chunker, just raise your hand if ya wanna get a word in....opcorn:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Monday*

well yesterday it was windy, ruff surf, dirty water, grassy ........ we caught just one mullet and a small flattie

Today we went our fishing with Ken and had a slow day again .... we did catch a couple spanish several TB flounder ...... a sea robin and lizard fish and lost a few spec's ..... but a good time was had...... this evening I went to ramp 49 and had a couple runs on heads ... first one was just a short run and dropped the muller head .... revbaited with a blue head and by the time I got back to the truck it was screaming .... I got to it and felt the fish and then the shock knott broke .... oh well ........


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

How soft is the sand at 49?? anybody getting stuck like a few weeks ago?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> revbaited with a blue head and by the time I got back to the truck it was screaming .... I got to it and felt the fish and then the shock knott broke .... oh well ........


Then you should def get with Shooter, he knows how to tie a albright and knows about knots breaking....opcorn:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Why do I see Cdawg soon to be typen in *PINK* or some of his post getting lost in no where land 

Keep on and just remember your boat hoen buddy also uses the Albright 

PS. the only time my shock knot breaks is when someone wraps their hands around the line and snaps it,, but then again I know someone that can do that to any knot


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Why do I see Cdawg soon to be typen in *PINK* or some of his post getting lost in no where land
> 
> Keep on and just remember your boat hoen buddy also uses the Albright
> 
> PS. the only time my shock knot breaks is when someone wraps their hands around the line and snaps it,, but then again I know someone that can do that to any knot


LOL, Sorry Buddy, its just easier than taking candy from a baby.

Mention albright and knots breaking in the same sentence and sit back and watch ya stew...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> well yesterday it was windy, ruff surf, dirty water, grassy ........ we caught just one mullet and a small flattie
> 
> Today we went our fishing with Ken and had a slow day again .... we did catch a couple spanish several TB flounder ...... a sea robin and lizard fish and lost a few spec's ..... but a good time was had...... this evening I went to ramp 49 and had a couple runs on heads ... first one was just a short run and dropped the muller head .... revbaited with a blue head and by the time I got back to the truck it was screaming .... I got to it and felt the fish and then the shock knott broke .... oh well ........


 Ya forgot to mention Kalib's (msp) favorite part of the trip.... The "Nantucket Slieghride" with blues on every cast...  Great feesh'n with you and your most excellent family... 
I'm not sayin nuddin bout no knots....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*knot*

yes it was an albright knot .... but ken has me on the straight and narrow now ..... after a couple lessons ..... I wanted Tater to teach me but he wasn't home ....... and yes the blues in the inlet yesterday as a trip ... ruff but a blast ... one on every cast or more than one if you lost one ......

Shooter ...... the sand at 49 seems ok but it's crowded with tourons ..... 

Now on to todays report ....... 

Mullet has tearing up the bloods today at 55 .... way down next to the closure ... and reports of pups and yearlings early in the am .... and a few at dusk ..... gonna get up at 6am and see if they are still there tomorrow


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Guys, I just heard form a very realiable source that a 93# cobia was landed from the surf last week. A very short cast with a sea mullett head somewhere in the Frisco area.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Kenmefish said:


> Guys, I just heard form a very realiable source that a 93# cobia was landed from the surf last week. A very short cast with a sea mullett head somewhere in the Frisco area.


 Ain't heard a thing about that one,Ken????? They must have been real tightlipped about that one...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I will try and get more details. I don,t know where he had it weighted but he also caught a citation sea mullett. Said he had a great week, caught fish everyday, all in the Frisco area. Was staying in Avon. I saw a picture of the cobia in the back of his truck.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

well it was way to stired up to try for me; The Girl wanted to take the ferry across to Oak- wow... I though we were gonna go over. I was watchin waves come up and crash into each other at the point... I was stand next to my truck and the side on the ferry and it was rocking so much by back would hit the truck and as it would rock back my stomach would touch the rail...! 

Tried casting next to the hotel on the beach- it was just too nasty, I could bearly cast over the breakers


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*update*

Tuesday I got up early and hit 55 ...... fished from 6:30 to 11:30 with just 2 mullet to show for it .... drum didn't show up .... wind was wrong and it was gin clear with not even a puff of wind ..... then we went to the soundside of the inlet that evening and nothing .....

today we went to Ocracoke and went to tradewinds .... great people .... she told us to fish ramp 67 and where a nice hole was ... right where she said it was .... I caught one spot and some people above us had a cooler full of 'em .... then the excitment began ..... run on a heaver .... it took off about 75 to 100 yards of line and then a I tightened down on it and turned back to me .... things were going great .... It's coming right up the slew towards me ....... but still no idea what it is ........ then when it gets to me about 15' out I catch a glimpse and it's gone ....... just came undone .... Knot held though .... Thanks Ken ... all I seen was a 1 second glimpse ...... I saw something very silver with some black on it's dorsal fin and a deep forked tail ....... call it what you want .... wasn't a drum that silver .... sharks don't have a forked tail like that either ....... and that was it .... we came home and had a steak dinner and I went back to 55 and fished till 9 ..........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm thinkin what Surfchucker is trying to say is that the fish was a TARPON!!

Would have been a great catch my friend,sorry he came unbuttoned on ya....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> And lord knows with Shooter alot of talking.
> 
> Chunker, just raise your hand if ya wanna get a word in....opcorn:


now thats funny i dont care who you are!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Why do I see Cdawg soon to be typen in *PINK* or some of his post getting lost in no where land
> 
> Keep on and just remember your boat hoen buddy also uses the Albright
> 
> PS. the only time my shock knot breaks is when someone wraps their hands around the line and snaps it,, but then again I know someone that can do that to any knot



id like to see ya do it with one of my knots.... you just haven't caught any fish big enough to test your knot yet buddy.opcorn:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> you just haven't caught any fish big enough to test your knot yet buddy.opcorn:


OUCH THATS GOTTA STING!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*this just in*

Tater has caught so many fish off Frisco Pier that the supports have colapsed on one side and they had to close it today


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> Tater has caught so many fish off Frisco Pier that the supports have colapsed on one side and they had to close it today


 Actually one of Tater's buds caught a tarpon that night.. People had crowded the one rail while he was getting the fish beached and it collapsed!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*wrap up*

I guess they really did close the pier ....... 

Guess the Tarpon are around ....... 

Bad news Ken ....... Friday I had a run on old faithful and my no name came loose .... spider hitch held ...... guess I'll need another lesson ..... 

thursday we fished 55 again ... not near as packed ...... I had found a nice hole and we fished from before low and thru it and out a couple afters ...... we picked up a few mullets and a couple heaver bait sized spots ..... all came at the begining of low tide .... and the Mrs caught a doggie right as we were leaving ... musta been about 30"...... and several small flounders ........ then it was back to the camper and get cleaned up for dinner ...... It was my Wifes birthday and we ate at the Captians Table in Buxton ...... great food .... plentiful sized portions ...... a good price and great service ...... We've ate there twice and will be back again ........ 

Friday we hit the beach at 10am a couple hours before low tide and fished till 5pm and only had a couple more mullet ....... I did see 2 huge schools of spot go by but they were just outside our baits both times ...... then again the old 7500's clicker goes off while I was packing things up .... I drop everything and run to it ....... I pick it up and still feel it on and tighten up the drag a little and off it goes and the nothing but limpness ........ the no name part of my shock knot sliped ..... spider end held though ..... guess I need another lesson on tying them ...... 

We brought home enough mullet fillets for 5 meals ...... a couple spanish ..... and a couple blues we caught on Kens boat ..... we could have stayed and caught them that day till I puked ..... but that was the only blues we saw all week ..... lots of small flounders thrown back ... and I had 4 pickups on heavers ....... well one heaver ...... all 4 were on the OM Lite heaver and 7500 ..... that combo has got the mojo ....... no other hits on the other heavers ....
one run it just dropped the bait before I got to it .... two with busted shock knots and then the lost tarpon in the wash ...... Still a Damn fine trip


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Glad you had a great trip... You and your family are a great bunch of folks,and fun to fish with...

I hated hearing that about the no-name,have never had a true no-name that was tied right come apart?? I know Cdog posted how to tie that combo on this board,but I may do it again with larger line that can be seen better.. 

You're right about that combo ya got it's got juju as far as getting runs.... After looking at the water yesterday,no doubt it could have been a tarpon you hooked,water was gin.. I saw one cobe under a ray,handed off to Tater,about 25lb.. Another was crossin a big flat with about 12" a water in it,casted jig at him got three followups,but he wouldn't eat... 

Erlene,Kalib and yourself are great folk in every sense of the word,hope to hear from ya next time..


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kenny,

how bad is frisco, is it going to re open soon or are they going to go ahead and fix it right? I would hate to see someone get hurt espcially tater or one of the other boys.

Jason Jennings


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I fished Frisco most of the week prior and much of this week.

Looking at the pier from the side (before they closed it) there were several sections that were dipping down.

They were just starting to move equpment onto the pier to start repairs. I was more worried about the weight of the equipment than the people.

When the little man was running that Tarpon up and down the pier (other way around actually)

Lots of people were following.... definitely too much weight in one spot....problems...


I'm no expert but I'd guess that pier needs mucho wood before they re-open...

Fisco was really crowded the past few weeks, I guess the three kings they took ten days ago or so got folks out,,,


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bigbass14.3 said:


> Kenny,
> 
> how bad is frisco, is it going to re open soon or are they going to go ahead and fix it right? I would hate to see someone get hurt espcially tater or one of the other boys.
> 
> Jason Jennings


 As Martin said,it's in rough shape,jmo... They are working on it,and the guy that owns it does pilings,so it won't be long before it is back to normal and folks out there fishing again....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*That's great news*

The guy at Teac's Lair told us about and then when we drove back by the Mrs seen it was boarded up ......

Ken I'm sure I messed up tying it ..... guess I need to come back and get another lesson


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Your reports are getting me excited for my week trip soon. Only two more weeks.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see you get into some action there Bruce, AI drum season is right around the corner.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Anthony*

I have the last week of Sept and first week of Oct on vacation .... Plans are already in the works ..... You going ?


----------

